# Food scales and calipers.



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey.

Finally decided to get a bit hardcore with my diet, usually I just guesstimate and don't really have a clue how many grams/calories of whatever I'm eating. Of course this is not good if trying that extra mile from reasonable shape to 'ripped'. So first things first I need to buy some accurate food scales.

What makes and models do other people use? Which are best? Digital, mechanical? Any that can be bought easily down town?

The ones in the kitchen where I'm at now are pretty poor - they don't really register anything under 20g. Ideally I'd like to be able to (and need to) weigh out much smaller amounts.

Secondly, I'll be wanting some calipers to try and measure my body fat %

Any recommendations welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

As usual my first port of call is always Argos.

www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/8423847/Trail/searchtext%3EFOOD+SCALES.htm

Can someone do me a favour. When I click on 'reviews' on the right I can't read them - it says "Review retrieval timed out". I was wondering if there is a problem with the site or whether it's something to do with my settings/Ad-blocker or something. So perhaps someone can try and see if the same happens to them. Thanks.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I use some cheap asda digital scale.. It doesn't need to be perfect, as long as it's within 15% I'll be happy.. I only measure rice, pasta and oats anyway, anything else has the measurement on the packaging (i.e aldi chicken is 375g, and I eat it all at once.. lean mince is 500g, eat half at once not hard to do the maths)


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for the response, but I really need scales that will measure to the nearest gram - are those 'smart price' ones up to the test?


----------



## MarineO1 (Jan 24, 2014)

I used a average digital food scale which i have used for calculate calories in my food and bought it from eiltescales which is scales manufacturer in Ontario/USA . I purchased that scales in just 20$ and wonder by it's functionality and accuracy. Really impressed.


----------

